# Poweramp and Neutron Player.



## ChrisC (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a shiny new Samsung Galaxy S4. Which I'm pleased with. However after the latest Android 4.3 upgrade I get audio skipping issues on Smartbook Audio Reader and Poweramp, not the stock player though. Now if I run a task killer before playing an audio book using the above mentioned app, I get no skipping. However this little trick doesn’t seem to work on Poweramp. 

So I bought Neutron Player. What can I say, but WOW it sounds better, it doesn't skip and uses it's own inbuilt audio codec. This runs independent of Androids audio drivers. So, that very fact proves that it's not a hardware issue. 

Bloody Android irritating little quirks. Almost wants me to migrate to iOS. That of course I'll never do. I don't want to be trapped in Apple's walled garden, no matter how pretty. 

Anyone else having similar issues?


----------



## souljacker (Dec 30, 2013)

Its Samsung fucking up the upgrades, nothing to do with Android. You might want to check in your settings to see if there is another update available.

When did you do the upgrade?


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2013)

I use the n7 music player. It's ace.


----------



## ChrisC (Dec 30, 2013)

souljacker said:


> Its Samsung fucking up the upgrades, nothing to do with Android. You might want to check in your settings to see if there is another update available.
> 
> When did you do the upgrade?



Awww about a three weeks ago. I think the Kit Kat upgrade will resolve these issues. I hope. Looking forward to that.


----------



## ChrisC (Dec 30, 2013)

editor said:


> I use the n7 music player. It's ace.



Does that player use in built codecs? Also what hardware are you running?


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2013)

ChrisC said:


> Does that player use in built codecs? Also what hardware are you running?


Oh, I don't know. It just works on my S4!


----------



## souljacker (Dec 30, 2013)

ChrisC said:


> Awww about a three weeks ago. I think the Kit Kat upgrade will resolve these issues. I hope. Looking forward to that.



OK, well check for updates regularly over the next few months. There may be fixes on the way.

My personal advice would be to NEVER update a Samsung phone until you are certain they haven't released another piece of shit update. My S3 was completely out of action for over a month after the 4.3 upgrade.


----------



## ChrisC (Dec 31, 2013)

.


----------

